# FreeBSD 8.0 - SSH



## Kazuki (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a problem with ssh service on FreeBSD 8.0.
I have started the service ( /etc/rc.d/sshd onestart ), but when I want to connect from my computer, as i don't know the default password on ssh. . . You know it ?

I tried to connect in root authentification ( of course I have edit the ssh_config file for accept the connect in root ) but I does not.


How to create a user for only SSH?
And using the password and not using the private key?

Thank

Nota: Sorry for my english, I'm French.


----------



## Savagedlight (Jan 21, 2010)

Try adding a non-privelieged user with `# adduser`.
Remember to add the user to the group "wheel" (so that they can "su" to root after login), and disable root login in /etc/ssh/sshd_config again.

To permanently enable SSHD:
`# echo "sshd_enable=\"YES\" >>/etc/rc.conf`  (make sure you type this *exactly* as it appears)
`# /etc/rc.d/sshd restart`


----------



## Kazuki (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank for the answer.
It's OK now.

Good day


----------

